# Ewwww SNAKES!!! (DUW)



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Haha As you know, I have been spending alot of time with my new hobby!!! Python collecting!! I love my snakes! They dont stink, No sound and they dont eat ya outta house and home.... So her are somepics of the ones that i have now...and that i will be getting!!!
This is Screamer! He is a pastel Ball python








Haha Striker... Ya he is mean...








Chester.. He is somewhat tame.. LOL very tame








Cyndi and her dinner...








Bonni and Clyde... Just before dinner








Pantera being nosey!!!








And i am getting one of these when they are ready to go!!! Yay me!!








A killer Bee... A $10 000 snake!! (i wish)


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

where did you find a breeder with the exotic gene pythons????? ive been searching and searching for a piebald ball python for years!

piebald....










very nice pastel btw. My ball is very tame, rides with me in the car, walking the dogs, through the mall. man would i love to find a piebald though.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

A friend of mine breeds sugar gliders. Tonight im going to look at this little fella and see if he would make a nice new addition. I think years of having to ask the rents to have pets (and being told no of course) is making me want a zoo as revenge...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are very nice looking. I was looking online a long time ago at all the different colors they have.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love snakes but I could never own one as I would not beable to feed it as I love rats and mice more. They are pretty Amanda.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

I like snakes but couldn't have one seeing as how they wouldn't last very long around our dogs.....first chance to get at them and there would be pieces of snakes everywhere.....lol


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

They are pretty critters


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would only be able to feed prekilled food. That's one of the reasons I don't own one also. I breed and raise rats for pets. Not for food purposes.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That is quite a collection.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My wife was very impressed as she has several snakes herself. Her cornsake just had a clutch and she is very excited to see what color patterns she gets.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Piebald is beautiful I have never seen a snake look like that now I would like to have one! lol


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> My wife was very impressed as she has several snakes herself. Her cornsake just had a clutch and she is very excited to see what color patterns she gets.


 clutch? Say Wah? lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> clutch? Say Wah? lol


snake eggs they have them in a "cluster"


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok just interested lol i dont do snakes though lol


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Thanks guys*

These guys are awesome.... They are so goo, with the exception of Striker... Haha....
Andy- I forgot that your wife is a collector!! Thats awesome... What does she have?? 
Blue Diva- If you want, i can PM ya a link for some Pieds.. They are abit of money tho... In canada they go for about $3500- $4000 ... They are awesome tho!!! 
As for Rats... YUCK!!! I dont like rats... I hope that i didnt offened rat lovers with the pic of the snake with the rat. That is why i didnt show any feeding time pics, I didnt wanna piss off anyone... I used to have rats as pets, But then i saw what they could do... And i just started hating them!!
I usually do feed frozen, But my Cyndi is REALLY picky at times, As BP's can be... She is back on frozen now... Thank god!! Haha.... Thanks for looking everyone!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I use to have a python she was about 5' long! Snakes are cool


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

Working at a pet store, i have brought everything home. We had ball pythons for a period of time. Made me quite nervous with a chihuahua running around... but it was alright. I would old do a snake again if i found a PIEBALD!!! I was fascinated with them when I had ours... amazing - and around $3000 (min)

I have no problem feeding a snake a rat, mouse, baby mouse live... I also have no problem having them as pets. they do make great pets, but its the circle of life. I sell snakes, therefore I sell their food.


----------

